# Eduardo Casanova estalla contra los haters tras los Goya por un "mensaje de odio homófobo y serófobo" e insta a la policía a tomar medidas



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Remero consentido (14 Feb 2022)

Reconozco que yo soy lazitofobo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (14 Feb 2022)

Eduardo GUAPA !!!!


----------



## Don Redondón (14 Feb 2022)

sera de sangre, sangresucia


----------



## politicodemadreputa (14 Feb 2022)

Esta claro que el luisma y el barajas estaban tan ocupados con las drogas que no se fijaban en lo que tenian al lado


----------



## imaginARIO (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pepitoternera (14 Feb 2022)

Esta gente que predica la tolerancia no tolera la opinión de la gente de a pie. Menudo adefesio el mamarracho, buenos billetes te meten por tragar lefa desde crío, y eso no merece la atención de la policía. Sodomita drogadictu!


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)

Serofobo es rechazo a quien tiene el sida.......................


----------



## politicodemadreputa (14 Feb 2022)

Jo tio !!! pues lo que ponen en los cruces con lucecitas... ROJO, AMARILLO YYYYYYYYYYYYYYY VERDE !!!!


----------



## belenus (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Albion (14 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que existe San Google para busca qué coño es serófobo.


----------



## Hermericus (14 Feb 2022)

Un marica attention whore


----------



## Busher (14 Feb 2022)

https://dle.rae.es/serofobia



Por lo visto tiene "el bicho"... pero no el chino sino el africano.


----------



## Silvia Charo (14 Feb 2022)

Yo odio los tumores, soy cancerfobo. Los peores son lo que piden paguitas y ya están muy creciditos.


----------



## 11kjuan (14 Feb 2022)

Sero, del latín serum, suero.
Fobia, del latín fobia, miedo a

Luego, serofobia esz miedo a los sueros.


----------



## Lego. (14 Feb 2022)

Si a este tipo le dan asco los serófobos yo quiero ser serófobo. ¿Qué hay que hacer? ¿Algún forero nos lo explica?

EDIT: Ya lo he pillado. Se refiere a los seropositivos. Significa "Sidófobo". No habrán querido usar esa palabra porque cualquier persona medio normal es sidófoba por naturaleza, igual que cancerófoba o machetófoba. Instinto de supervivencia.


----------



## Louis Renault (14 Feb 2022)

Si nos llegases a importar te podriamos odiar.
Que ganas de llamar la atención.
Haz algo con tu vida además de pillar paguitas y hacer el mamarracho y mamarrachadas.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)

Y eso que no lo han visto por detrás..


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Pepitoternera dijo:


> Esta gente que predica la tolerancia no tolera la opinión de la gente de a pie. Menudo adefesio el mamarracho, buenos billetes te meten por tragar lefa desde crío, y eso no merece la atención de la policía. Sodomita drogadictu!



Insultar, ofender y atacar la libertad del otro no es tener libertad, es ser un nazi hijo de puta. Es curioso que prediquéis la libertad de llevar o no llevar mascarilla, vacunarse o no, etc y cuando alguien ejerce su libertad para vestir como le dé la gana saltéis como energúmenos. Con una salvedad, su libertad no supone contagio de nada. Aquí se ve claro lo que sois: basura nazi.


----------



## Abrojo (14 Feb 2022)

¿ha pillao VIH? no me jodas 

menos mal que no existe, no hay razón para ser serófobo


----------



## MarloStanfield (14 Feb 2022)

Pero hacedle casoto al chico, hombre


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Feb 2022)

Yo soy FEOfobo


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (14 Feb 2022)

Ahora tambien nos tiene que gustar el SIDA a la fuerza?!? Como esta el mundo, Facundo!


----------



## omin0na (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Insultar, ofender y atacar la libertad del otro no es tener libertad, es ser un nazi hijo de puta. Es curioso que prediquéis la libertad de llevar o no llevar mascarilla, vacunarse o no, etc y cuando alguien ejerce su libertad para vestir como le dé la gana saltéis como energúmenos. Con una salvedad, su libertad no supone contagio de nada. Aquí se ve claro lo que sois: basura nazi.



Mira GILIPOLLAS TENGO LIBERTAD PARA INSULTARTE Y TU PARA OFENDERTE.
Y SI TE PARECE BIEN BIEN; Y SINO ME DA IGUAL PORQUE A LA VISTA ESTA QUE ERES UN PAYASO.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)

Yo ahora me entero que tiene sida y que se han metido con él por eso.

Lo del vih lo ha metido con calzador para victimizarse. Vive de eso.


----------



## Cipoton (14 Feb 2022)

maricon del culo


----------



## Lego. (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Insultar, ofender y atacar la libertad del otro no es tener libertad, es ser un nazi hijo de puta. Es curioso que prediquéis la libertad de llevar o no llevar mascarilla, vacunarse o no, etc y cuando alguien ejerce su libertad para vestir como le dé la gana saltéis como energúmenos. Con una salvedad, su libertad no supone contagio de nada. Aquí se ve claro lo que sois: basura nazi.



¿Qué tendrá que ver? Nadie quiere prohibirle ni obligarle a nada, como hacéis los "demócratas" con las mascarillas y las vakunas.


----------



## Limón (14 Feb 2022)

Y que coño quiere que haga la policia?
Reirse de unos parguelas es un delito?


----------



## François (14 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Un marica attention whore



Como el 90%


----------



## Popuespe (14 Feb 2022)

No sé quien es ese tipo, pero se le ve más tenso e incomodo en ese posado de lo que hubiese estado yo. Da la impresión de que en el fondo sabe que se están riendo de él.


----------



## lagintoinc (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y eso que
> 
> 
> Ursur dijo:
> ...


----------



## Don Luriio (14 Feb 2022)

¿Entonces desearle un buen sida me libera de ser serófobo?


----------



## BeninExpress (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Bueno, los medios de desinformación de este estercolero de país siempre han demostrado ser bastante rusófobos y no he escuchado nunca a ningún progre romper una lanza a favor de esta discriminación..

Así que.. que se joda el puto julandra.


----------



## Don Luriio (14 Feb 2022)

Don Pelayo Y Los Asturianos@PelayoLos·2hSerá que caga los melones atravesados?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (14 Feb 2022)

¿Y este elemento, aparte de ser borde, homosexual, travesti y predicarlo a los 4 vientos, ¿Qué otro talento tiene?


Veo que sigue vivo. Si solo busca la provocación, espero que en su vida diaria sea menos insultante. Y que tenga cuidado con los soldados de Alá, que ésos no se paran a insultar al que ven raro..


----------



## wingardian leviosa (14 Feb 2022)

El tipo se viste así para llamar la atención, se queja para seguir llamando la atención. 
La realidad es que es un don nadie y si no se vistiera así sería un tipo intrascendente, que es lo que realmente es. 

Por favor, no le deis pábulo. Ignorad a personajes como este.


----------



## usuario baneado (14 Feb 2022)

¿Pero alguien vió los Goya? No hay nada mas Paco que repartirse premios y mamadas entre ellos

#sinsubencionesnosoisnadie


----------



## Vanatico (14 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Y éste aparte de ser borde, homosexual, travesti y predicarlo a los 4 vientos, ¿Qué otro talento tiene?



Llamar la atencion en todo lo que hace y dice para que se hable de el.
Es algo muy comun en la gente que se mueve en su ambiente.
En 48 horas hablara de la policia porque blablabla y asi hasta que pasen todos de el y se olvide el tema.Vive de ello.


----------



## geremi (14 Feb 2022)

Seguid riéndoos de él pero ha conseguido justo lo que quería... al final el más listo es él.


----------



## Luftwuaje (14 Feb 2022)

Anda y que *no* le den por el culo!!


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Insultar, ofender y atacar la libertad del otro no es tener libertad, es ser un nazi hijo de puta. Es curioso que prediquéis la libertad de llevar o no llevar mascarilla, vacunarse o no, etc y cuando alguien ejerce su libertad para vestir como le dé la gana saltéis como energúmenos. Con una salvedad, su libertad no supone contagio de nada. Aquí se ve claro lo que sois: basura nazi.



Hablar porque tiene uno boca es lo que tiene, que a veces patinas.

El tweet en cuestión tildaba a Casanova (serofobia imaginaria aparte) de HDP (sic.). cínico y vividor, y le exhortaba a devolver el dinero (público) que había palmado con su película.

No hablaba de su libertad personal, ni de su vestimenta, sino de su actividad profesional de transformar caudales públicos en bodrios infumables.

En el contexto CLARO de ataque a la actividad profesional de Casanova, el uso del epíteto "sidoso" es una mera herramienta de agresión, como si le hubiera llamado bizco, o patizambo. Toda la vaina del "discurso de odio" es inventada.

O en su defecto, no lo es, y en ese caso acuso a Casanova de centrar su defensa en el colectivo relativamente poco marginalizado de los seropositivos, dejando como siempre en la cuneta a los maltratados y oprimidos cínicos, vividores, progenie de las trabajadoras sexuales, artistillas de medio pelo y malversadores de caudales públicos en general.

También ellos tienen derecho a ser considerados víctimas del odio, especialmente estos últimos, que no caen bien a nadie.


----------



## Vanatico (14 Feb 2022)

En cualquier caso si para Dolores Delgado (Fiscal General del Estado) Marlaska es maricon,seria interesante saber como le definiria a este.









Justicia dice ahora que Dolores Delgado sí llamó "maricón" a Marlaska como "insulto fuera de contexto", pero "no como expresión homófoba"


La ministra de Justicia, Dolores Delgado, ha negado haber llamado "maricón" a su ahora compañero en el Gobierno, Fernando Grande-Marlaska, a pesar de que se le escucha claramente u




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Veremundo (14 Feb 2022)

Luego dicen que era el luisma el que se había quedado tonto.


----------



## perrosno (14 Feb 2022)

¿Qué pasa ya ni se puede opinar por las pintas que lleva? Amos lo que me faltaba ya por leer


----------



## AntiT0d0 (14 Feb 2022)

Yo gilipollofobo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Serofobo es rechazo a quien tiene el sida.......................



TimoSIDA


----------



## Austerlitz (14 Feb 2022)

Serófobo dice el gilipollas este por un insulto de mierda...
Que no se que queje que los que padecemos no-vacunofobia somos insultados a diario en privado, en público, en la tele y en la prensa y encima nos prohíben hacer un montón de cosas como por ejemplo visitar a nuestras madres en los hospitales.
A ver cuando nos defiendes de esa fobia, mamarracho


----------



## Austerlitz (14 Feb 2022)

Esta foto se le "escapó" una vez en su instagram


----------



## Klapaucius (14 Feb 2022)

El mismo formato y la misma ridiculez en la vestimenta, pero con un importante matiz:
- los goya viven de tus impuestos.
- los esland de su propio dinero.


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Feb 2022)

¿Este es el que pidió más pasta a Ken en los Goya del año pasado?:


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (14 Feb 2022)

Mamarrachos progres mamarracheando progresivamente xD


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

he leido _estalla _y me había emocionado, no déis falsas esperanzas cabrones, tened piedad


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (14 Feb 2022)

Los productores masones de cine español tienen que ponerle el culo como la bandera del Japón


----------



## jotace (14 Feb 2022)

Yo soy payasófobo y horrendófobo y malgustófobo y por eso me da grima y asco este hombre.

Lo que es el suero, p.e del yogur y la leche, me gusta, el fisiológico lo uso para los mocos.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Feb 2022)

A ver guapa, si te vistes y haces cosas como una mamarracha, no pretenderás que te tiren flores. 
El que seas marica o hetero me la suda, me joden los imbéciles mamarrachos.


----------



## Stormtrooper (14 Feb 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> Esta foto se le "escapó" una vez en su instagram



Queda claro quien da y quien recibe.


----------



## Sr. Breve (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## alfamadrid (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Este tío es gilipollas y no hace cine hace mierdas creyéndose no se qué. Le insultan porque es gilipollas profundo y como no lo admite tira de homofobia para que los demás se pongan de su lado . Este imbecil no representa a nadie aunque le gusten los rabos


----------



## Vanatico (14 Feb 2022)

Ah,y pone fotos en instagran mientras le dan por el culo?
Que majo...


----------



## siroco (14 Feb 2022)

Que no se escude en la homofobia, si fuera pro-caza y fuera vestido con una cabeza de bisonte y pieles sería lo mismo.

La definicion lo dice muy claro, especialmente al final

Mamarracho:


1.
coloquial
Persona que viste o se comporta de forma ridícula, generalmente para hacer reír a otros.
2.
coloquial
Persona que carece de formalidad y compostura y no merece ser tomada en serio *ni ser tratada con respeto*.


----------



## Basster (14 Feb 2022)

La gata flora...


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Y este elemento, aparte de ser borde, homosexual, travesti y predicarlo a los 4 vientos, ¿Qué otro talento tiene?



Sabe hacer películas que no ve nadie


----------



## furia porcina (14 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> https://dle.rae.es/serofobia
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo visto tiene "el bicho"... pero no el chino sino el africano.



Vaya y lo teníamos que saber ¿no? Pero a este, aparte del ridiculo que hace cada año en los Goya, ¿de que se supone que lo tenemos que conocer?


----------



## Busher (14 Feb 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Vaya y lo teníamos que saber ¿no? Pero a este, aparte del ridiculo que hace cada año en los Goya, ¿de que se supone que lo tenemos que conocer?



No. Nadie tenua por que saberlo y yo no lo se, solo lo supongo.


----------



## charofilia (14 Feb 2022)

Eduardo Casanova, te insultan por subnormal no por homosexual.


----------



## uberales (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



SErófobo, ¿es seropositivo?


----------



## asiqué (14 Feb 2022)

Yo sigo a lo mio


----------



## furia porcina (14 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No. Nadie tenua por que saberlo y yo no lo se, solo lo supongo.



Si, pero él lo dice como si todo el universo tuviera constancia de ello y todo el mundo estuviera pendiente de él.


----------



## Al-paquia (14 Feb 2022)

Comparto su remofobia.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (14 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sabe hacer películas que no ve nadie



¿Entonces de qué vive? ¿Quién le paga esos vestiditos y esas sesiones de peluquería?

No quiero sugerir que tenga un "sugar daddy" pagafantas, pero...


----------



## REDDY (14 Feb 2022)

A mí me da igual lo que haga con su vida, mientras él no intente imponerme sus ideas a mí.

Hay otros colectivos que sí buscan imponer sus ideas al resto por la vía de la fuerza y la violencia, esos sí que me preocupan de verdad y no lo que haga el Eduardo éste.


----------



## Al-paquia (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Busher (14 Feb 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Si, pero él lo dice como si todo el universo tuviera constancia de ello y todo el mundo estuviera pendiente de él.



Mas retratadE queda... En estos casos se aplica el "Don't feed the troll".


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Feb 2022)

Que nos chapan burbuja


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Feb 2022)

Este es el maricón que llama a la lucha antifascista, a cordones sanitarios, a la lucha,etc....


Después cuando le atizan llora como lo que es.... a las redes sociales se viene llorar. Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)

Ojo, que este igual ni es seropositivo.

Que tiene pinta de querer vivir del cuento toda la vida.


----------



## estrujillo (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Serofobo es rechazo a quien tiene el sida.......................



Sida bueno, coronavirus malo.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vanatico (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## tovarovsky (14 Feb 2022)

Lo que busca es que un madero le abra el chakra, le de un chute de carne y le haga pupita en la compuerta trasera. Es una fantasía con la que fantasea cuando habla de instar a la canicía.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Feb 2022)

¿Odio hacia los que son un _sero_ a la izquierda?


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




Ah, pero este hombre es Gay?


Que sorpresa, oyes!


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)

Este es como Cristina Pedroche que sólo se habla de ella el día de las campanadas.

Lo mismo pero en los Goya. El resto irrelevante .


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 Feb 2022)

Eduarda Lamentapla.


----------



## todoayen (14 Feb 2022)

Los Goya dieron bastante vergüenza ajena. Parecía un concurso de adefesios a ver quien llevaba la indumentaria más.......

No doy con la palabra


----------



## Jonny Favourite (14 Feb 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 943190



Esto se nos va de las manos.No me extraña que los moros vayan a saco.

Viendo el percal,pensarán que en 10 años se hacen con España. 

Virgen Santísima que pintas.


----------



## Poncho129 (14 Feb 2022)

Que le den por culo al mariconazo


----------



## ironpipo (14 Feb 2022)

Por ponerlo en contexto, este tío también es actor y maricon perdido, y sin embargo no hay nadie que se ría de él ni que lo ponga a parir por eso






TU lo que eres es una perraputa a la que le gusta llamar la atención por que si no das la nota, no te sueltan paguitas para que comas.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Por ponerlo en contexto, este tío también es actor y maricon perdido, y sin embargo no hay nadie que se ría de él ni que lo ponga a parir por eso
> Ver archivo adjunto 943373
> 
> 
> TU lo que eres es una perraputa a la que le gusta llamar la atención por que si no das la nota, no te sueltan paguitas para que comas.



Y su carrera no ha sufrido ningún revés por ser "abiertamente" gay, dicho por él. 

El problema es cuando eres un petardo a nivel profesional y te intentas victimizar para conseguir relevancia como Casanova.


----------



## elviejo (14 Feb 2022)

Obligados a llevar mascarilla, a comprar un coche eléctrico, a vacunarse, a no comer carne, a trabajar meses para el estado y ahora obligados a que nos guste lo que nos digan


----------



## Evolucionista (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



El Casanova ese es un islamófobo porque los musulmonos tienen su cultura y hay que respetarla. Debe darles gracias por no haberlo ahorcado aún o tirado desde una azotea con las manos atadas a la espalda, como suelen hacer en los países islámicos. 

Desde aqui solicitamos a la Fiscalía del Odio a que actúe contra Eduarda Casanova por islamófobo/a/e y se le expulse de los Goya.


----------



## RvD (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y eso que no lo han visto por detrás..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 943202



Me gustaría saber lo que opina su abuela...


----------



## Vanatico (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este es como Cristina Pedroche que sólo se habla de ella el día de las campanadas.
> 
> Lo mismo pero en los Goya. El resto irrelevante .



Pues parece ser que en los Festivales a los que va se lo pasa pipa.
Ahora se llama "canalizar"

"Tuve mucho sexo con mucha gente, lo viví a tope. Gente que admiraba muchísimo veía mi película y le gustaba. Estaba tan excitado que tenía que canalizarlo". Así recuerda Eduardo Casanova (Madrid, 1991) su paso por el *Festival de Cine de Berlín,*

*








Eduardo Casanova, director de 'Pieles': "No sé lo que es no ser famoso"


La primera película del que fuera Fidel en la serie 'Aída' es una cinta incómoda con personajes diferentes. Se estrenó en la Berlinale y este fin de semana en el Festival de Cine de Málaga




elpais.com




*


----------



## Trollaco del copón (14 Feb 2022)

Lo que pasa es que hay mucho gilipollofobo


----------



## hyperburned (14 Feb 2022)

Yo creía que la fobia era el miedo. ahora resulta de que es odio


----------



## Drogoprofe (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (14 Feb 2022)

Comparti una vez piso con un adefesio parecido, los peores meses compartiendo piso que recuerdo. Hasta la vez que comparti casa con un argentino, un hippie y un expresidiario fueron mejores que con aquella locaza.


----------



## Knight who says ni (14 Feb 2022)

No sé si me he metido estos días con él, puede que sí, pero si es así no es ni por homosexual ni por seropositivo.

Es por gilipollas...


----------



## Cabrea2 (14 Feb 2022)

Que te da asco su cera en las orejas...(creo yo)


----------



## Drogoprofe (14 Feb 2022)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> Que te da asco su cera en las orejas...(creo yo)



FObia a los seros... Ej la profe me puso varios seros


----------



## zapatitos (14 Feb 2022)

Dícese del prejuicio, miedo y rechazo que tienen los burros a los seros de esparto.















De nada y saludos.


----------



## Cabrea2 (14 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Dícese del prejuicio, miedo y rechazo que tienen los burros a los seros de esparto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tambien puede ser al sero que forma el ojo del culo....


----------



## EXTOUAREG (14 Feb 2022)

Este niñato es un zángano que no ha dado un palo al agua en su puta vida, excepto en la serie Aída y ahora se dedica a fingir que es director de cine con dinero público haciendo auténticos bodrios subvencionados por sus amiguetes comunistas que ni DIos paga por ver en el cine.

Esto que acabo de escribir es una prueba de que se puede poner en su sitio a un caradura de estos sin tener que recurrir a su condición sexual que es el truco más aburrido e inservible que usan muchos.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Feb 2022)

¿Porque prestáis atención a estos Attention Whores?
Yo ni sé que existen hasta que no abris un post sobre ellos. 
Ignorarlos, no existen.


----------



## aris (14 Feb 2022)

me acabo de enterar ahora mismo y no es coña que ya ha sido la gala de los Goya. Como se nota que no veo la tele desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y eso que no lo han visto por detrás..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 943202



pero que cojones ....


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (14 Feb 2022)

Un puto bujarra al que no le gusta que le llamen bujarra.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Feb 2022)

qué diantres es eso?


pa que luego digan que una hostia a tiempo no quita las tonterías


----------



## Vanatico (14 Feb 2022)

La gente que "canaliza" tanto y con tantos aparte de cagarse encima de pie literalmente al minimo esfuerzo pelvico,acaban presentando programas de Tv.


----------



## drtanaka (14 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Porque prestáis atención a estos Attention Whores?
> Yo ni sé que existen hasta que no abris un post sobre ellos.
> Ignorarlos, no existen.



Si les ignoras luego te los encuentras como ministros o vicepresidentes (no encuentran oposición ninguna), es mejor que todo el mundo sepa lo gilipollas que son antes de que pillen un puestito.


----------



## Antiparticula (14 Feb 2022)

Que irresponsable.
Mira que follar sin mascarilla y sin distancia... luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## At4008 (14 Feb 2022)

Este tiene cara de que le mean en la boca con cierta regularidad.


----------



## coscorron (14 Feb 2022)

Eduardo Casanova quiere ser actor y vivir bien de eso toda su vida pero no tiene talento ni aptitudes más alla de las que demostró cuando fue Fidel, así que se dedica a llamar la atención para cada cierto tiempo salir en prensa y que los que contratan para hacer películas se acuerden de que existe y puede actuar y le contraten. Me falta algo o ya esta todo?


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (14 Feb 2022)

Y tú eres serófobofobo, prenda. Y así, hasta el infinito. Una vez desatado el sinsentido, a ver quién lo devuelve al corral.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

Ya hay que ser un auténtico degenerado para que con esa edad ya tengas un sidazo por poner el culo. Ni que fuese un puto chapero marroquí. Y eso que se supone que este vendrá de un entorno pijo y con posibles.

Y luego dicen que la mariconería no es una enfermedad.


----------



## Abrojo (14 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eduardo Casanova quiere ser actor y vivir bien de eso toda su vida pero no tiene talento ni aptitudes más alla de las que demostró cuando fue Fidel, así que se dedica a llamar la atención para cada cierto tiempo salir en prensa y que los que contratan para hacer películas se acuerden de que existe y puede actuar y le contraten. Me falta algo o ya esta todo?



El caso es que ni aptitudes tiene porque de Fidel hacía de sí mismo, quizás exagerado, quizás comedido.

Aunque en España un actor puede vivir de hacer el mismo papel y siendo él mismo, como pasa con Resines o con Mario Casas


----------



## Ibar (14 Feb 2022)

Apuesto por esto:

Las personas con trastorno de personalidad histriónica demandan continuamente ser el centro de atención y, con frecuencia, tratan de hacerlo vistiéndose y actuando de maneras inapropiadamente seductoras y provocativas y expresándose de forma muy dramática.
Los médicos diagnostican el trastorno de personalidad histriónica basándose en síntomas específicos, como malestar por no ser el centro de atención, una interacción con los demás inapropiadamente seductora o provocativa y un comportamiento y una expresión dramáticos de la emoción.


----------



## Kabraloka (14 Feb 2022)

no le darían la subvención que esperaba...
y ahora necesita llorar un poco más a ver si consigue alguna pasta más... o algún rabo que comer y ganar algo, que madrid está mu cara


----------



## Ludovicus (14 Feb 2022)

Serum en latín es atardecer, así que tiene que ser odio a la tarde.


----------



## Jotagb (14 Feb 2022)

Lo que quiere es más subvenciones para hacer otra mierda infumable a costa del contribuyente. Menuda gentuza.


----------



## Schenker (14 Feb 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Si nos llegases a importar te podriamos odiar.
> Que ganas de llamar la atención.
> Haz algo con tu vida además de pillar paguitas y hacer el mamarracho y mamarrachadas.



Hombre, tú con ese avatar seguro que conoces la frase de Casablanca, cuando Peter Lorre le dice a Humphrey:

- Me desprecias, ¿verdad Rick?

Y Humphrey le responde con una frase lapidaria:

- Si alguna vez pensara en ti probablemente te despreciaría


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Mira GILIPOLLAS TENGO LIBERTAD PARA INSULTARTE Y TU PARA OFENDERTE.
> Y SI TE PARECE BIEN BIEN; Y SINO ME DA IGUAL PORQUE A LA VISTA ESTA QUE ERES UN PAYASO.



No, no tienes libertad para insultar a placer, de hecho se te puede denunciar y todo. Eres un iletrado que va de figura por el foro como si fuera alguien, y lo sabes.


----------



## Drogoprofe (14 Feb 2022)

Necesitan más subvenciones


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Qué tendrá que ver? Nadie quiere prohibirle ni obligarle a nada, como hacéis los "demócratas" con las mascarillas y las vakunas.



Es que no es la misma libertad, que el se vista como quiera no es peligroso para mi salud.


----------



## Chapapote1 (14 Feb 2022)

Veremundo dijo:


> Luego dicen que era el luisma el que se había quedado tonto.











Paco León reconoce su bisexualidad: "Cuando conocí a mi mujer, yo tenía novio"


Después de ser el protagonista de dimes y diretes, ha decidido hablar claro sobre su orientación sexual. Lo ha hecho en el programa de Bertín Osborne, En la tuya o en la mía, donde



www.elmundo.es





Tonto no sé, pero vicioso es un rato


----------



## César92 (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



¿Serófobo? ¿Qué coño es eso?


----------



## DonManuel (14 Feb 2022)

"Como actor no me como un mojón, voy a probar a ver si me dan algo por ser maricón subnormal"


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Serofobo es rechazo a quien tiene el sida.......................



Este tio tiene el sida?


----------



## César92 (14 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> https://dle.rae.es/serofobia
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo visto tiene "el bicho"... pero no el chino sino el africano.




¿Tiene el sida lady lacitos?


----------



## CocoVin (14 Feb 2022)

A la frontera con Marruecos lo enviaba amego.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Feb 2022)

Que le den por el culo con una caña rota


----------



## Busher (14 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿Tiene el sida lady lacitos?



Francamente... NI PUTA IDEA, pero podria deducirse que si a partir de esa acusacion de "serofobia".


----------



## plakaplaka (14 Feb 2022)

Serófobo es aquel que no soporta la puta mierda de la Cadena SER y otros productos adoctrinadores socialcomunistas.
Hay que serlo.


----------



## Yakuza (14 Feb 2022)

Que tiene que ver que vaya vestide come une mamarrache, muy ortere y de mal guste y sea criticade por elle con ser sidofobo? Mi no comprende.


----------



## omin0na (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No, no tienes libertad para insultar a placer, de hecho se te puede denunciar y todo. Eres un iletrado que va de figura por el foro como si fuera alguien, y lo sabes.



Si vas a llamar a alguien iletrado, asegurate de saber de lo que hablas, porque sino quedas como RETRASADO.
No me puedes denunciar por insultarte porque no es delito, en el mejor de los casos podras demandarme.

Y si me vas a venir a decir que si es delito repasa el* artículo 173.2 del Código Penal,* y revisa que al no tener ninguna relacion conmigo y tu no estar en ningun centro de custodia NO ES DELITO.


----------



## Chapapote1 (14 Feb 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Que tiene que ver que vaya vestide come une mamarrache, muy ortere y de mal guste y sea criticade por elle con ser sidofobo? Mi no comprende.



Al parecer no se le ha criticado por ser un mamarracho. Este hombre no tiene talento para ser actor y menos director de cine. Se gasta el dinero público que según la PSOE, no es de nadie en hacer bodrios infumables. Bodrios que no recauda ni para la propia subvención.









Eduardo Casanova pide más dinero público pese a fracasar en taquilla


Eduardo Casanova pide más subvenciones pese a que su última película recaudó 81.179€ habiendo costado más de un millón euros. ➡️ 34º Premios Goya.




www.barcelonahoy.es





Le dan un millón de subvención y recauda 81000€. Eso es malversación de fondos. Pero es que encima pedía más dinero para el cine.


----------



## Yakuza (14 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Al parecer no se le ha criticado por ser un mamarracho. Este hombre no tiene talento para ser actor y menos director de cine. Se gasta el dinero público que según la PSOE, no es de nadie en hacer bodrios infumables. Bodrios que no recauda ni para la propia subvención.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero la cuestión es: porque llama sidofobos a los que le critican por su atuendo o por pedir paguitas? Es que no lo acabo de entender.


----------



## Oteador (14 Feb 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Quiere dinero publico para hacer cine y cultura antifascista. 

¿Y de donde lo va a sacar? 

De sangrar a impuestos a "fascistas" que votan a PP y Vox


----------



## Chapapote1 (14 Feb 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Pero la cuestión es: porque llama sidofobos a los que le critican por su atuendo o por pedir paguitas? Es que no lo acabo de entender.



La mayoría de críticas e insultos es por pedir paguitas para dilapidar el dinero en bodrios infumables. Si este hombre fuera honrado, a pesar de ir vestido de esa guisa, sería burla de 4 personas y para de contar. No trascendería mucho.


----------



## EGO (14 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿Tiene el sida lady lacitos?



Todos los vacunados ahora tienen SIDA.

Montaigner se descojona de sus haters desde el otro mundo.


----------



## Será en Octubre (14 Feb 2022)

Garrote vil es lo que falta aquí, se acabarían las estupideces.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (14 Feb 2022)

Lo de siempre: fachillas del foro con el culo on fire. No me canso de decir lo mismo.


----------



## Drogoprofe (14 Feb 2022)

Se ha encasillado en un papel


----------



## Arretranco_70 (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Insultar, ofender y atacar la libertad del otro no es tener libertad, es ser un nazi hijo de puta. Es curioso que prediquéis la libertad de llevar o no llevar mascarilla, vacunarse o no, etc y cuando alguien ejerce su libertad para vestir como le dé la gana saltéis como energúmenos. Con una salvedad, su libertad no supone contagio de nada. Aquí se ve claro lo que sois: basura nazi.



Atacar la libertad? Nazis? Me cago en...

En este país, secuestraron a toda la ciudadanía durante meses, nos limitaron la capacidad de movimiento, nos han prohibido RESPIRAR adecuadamente durante dos años, incluso solos por el monte. Durante estos dos años, nos han despojado de varios derechos fundamentales. A una buena parte de la ciudadanía, nos han insultado, amenazado e intentado extorsionar por una decisión médica personal, nos han mentido desde el gobierno y los medios de comunicación. Han aplicado la censura informativa más tremenda que se ha conocido jamás.

Llega un maricón (además homosexual, que no es lo mismo) se viste de mamarracha para llamar la atención y si expresas algo al margen de lo guapa que está, eres un nazi, Y DEBES CALLARTE. Resulta que el/ella/ello se puede expresar como quiera y los demás a aplaudir y/o callar. Ese es vuestro concepto de libertad y derechos. Aplicable a todo lo demás: o piensas como yo o te callas. Visto en mil cosas. 

La izmierda en este país sólo entiende de SU libertad para hacer CHORRADAS y le importan 3 cojones las libertades ajenas. Pero tienen la palabra que no se les cae de la puta boca. Como aquel subnormal que se limpia los mocos con la bandera de todos y el problema es que se ataca su libertad de expresión....es que manda cojones lo que os tenemos que aguantar.

Que el fantoche este, o TÚ, me llames nazi, utilizándolo inadecuada y malévolamente como el compendio de lo más abyecto, es libertad de expresión. Que una mamarracha, se vista de mamarracha y le llamen mamarracha, es gravísimo y han de intervenir las fuerzas policiales

Idos a tomar por culo, basura.

Nuestra tragedia es que la derecha no es mucho mejor.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)

Aquí el Instagram en cuestión


----------



## Abrojo (14 Feb 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Apuesto por esto:
> 
> Las personas con trastorno de personalidad histriónica demandan continuamente ser el centro de atención y, con frecuencia, tratan de hacerlo vistiéndose y actuando de maneras inapropiadamente seductoras y provocativas y expresándose de forma muy dramática.
> Los médicos diagnostican el trastorno de personalidad histriónica basándose en síntomas específicos, como malestar por no ser el centro de atención, una interacción con los demás inapropiadamente seductora o provocativa y un comportamiento y una expresión dramáticos de la emoción.



en resumidas cuentas: locaza


----------



## Ludovicus (14 Feb 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Atacar la libertad? Nazis? Me cago en...
> 
> En este país, secuestraron a toda la ciudadanía durante meses, nos limitaron la capacidad de movimiento, nos han prohibido RESPIRAR adecuadamente durante dos años, incluso solos por el monte. Durante estos dos años, nos han despojado de varios derechos fundamentales. A una buena parte de la ciudadanía, nos han insultado, amenazado e intentado extorsionar por una decisión médica personal, nos han mentido desde el gobierno y los medios de comunicación. Han aplicado la censura informativa más tremenda que se ha conocido jamás.
> 
> ...



Muy bien dicho.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

que payasa


----------



## un mundo feliz (14 Feb 2022)

Los del no a la guerra, ahora callan como p***s


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Feb 2022)

El Transmaricabollismo deberían llevarlo en la intimidad y no ir haciendo el ridiculo así si no quieren que nos pitorreemos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y eso que no lo han visto por detrás..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 943202



Me ha venido a la cabeza esta escena de La bella durmiente y la chabel 5º aniversario que tenía mi hermana de pequeña.












En las pasarelas se ven pintas como esas y peores todos los días, ni me impresiona.
...

Yo si había pillado que lo de serófobo sería por el sida, creo que hoy en día al no ser ya una enfermedad mortal (al menos en nuestro país) no hay tanto estigma con ella como en los 80 que era algo que daba mucho miedo a la gente porque su diagnóstico era una sentencia de muerte además de que aún se desconocía tanto que había quien tenía miedo hasta acercarse a quien lo tuviera. Otro tema era que de aquellas se asociaba mucho a ambientes marginales por el tema de la heroína y demás, aunque incluso había quien se lo pillaba en transfusiones de sangre.


----------



## El gostoso (14 Feb 2022)

Para el marica ese, das asco, un consejo: suicidate


----------



## Ojoplático (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Insultar, ofender y atacar la libertad del otro no es tener libertad, es ser un nazi hijo de puta. Es curioso que prediquéis la libertad de llevar o no llevar mascarilla, vacunarse o no, etc y cuando alguien ejerce su libertad para vestir como le dé la gana saltéis como energúmenos. Con una salvedad, su libertad no supone contagio de nada. Aquí se ve claro lo que sois: basura nazi.



No estamos en el cuento del traje invisible del Emperador. El mal gusto, lo ridículo y la ordinariez son objeto de la crítica, al igual que todo lo contrario.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Feb 2022)

novinho gostoso, yo le reventaba el culo encantado

que denuncie esto


----------



## alas97 (14 Feb 2022)

serofobo= fobia a los ceros a la izquierda.
esta gente son más de los ceros a la derecha acompañados de una rociada subvenciones.


----------



## SEVEN (14 Feb 2022)

Éste quiso destacar en una gala llena de horteras ridículos sin ningún tipo de saber estar, ni buen gusto. Se autodenominan intelectuales y portadores de cultura, cuando no aportan nada positivo a la sociedad a la que parasitan. 

Existe alguna excepción, quizás, pero sólo es eso, una excepción, en un mar de vendidos serviles y vividores de lo público. Se han ganado a pulso el rechazo de gran parte de la población y, el resto, sigue prefiriendo otros cines.

Ni son independientes, ni valientes, ni defensores de nada, más que de sus mamandurrias. Mamarrachos que van de ridículo en ridículo en un país cada vez más empobrecido y más hasta los cojones de ellos.


----------



## Veremundo (14 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Paco León reconoce su bisexualidad: "Cuando conocí a mi mujer, yo tenía novio"
> 
> 
> Después de ser el protagonista de dimes y diretes, ha decidido hablar claro sobre su orientación sexual. Lo ha hecho en el programa de Bertín Osborne, En la tuya o en la mía, donde
> ...



Eso es un efecto segundario de travestirse de Anne igartiburu xd


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Feb 2022)

Ha conseguido su objetivo, que todo el mundo le preste atención. Que asco.


----------



## SPQR (14 Feb 2022)

Yo estoy iwal. 

¿Fobia a los seropositivos acaso?


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (14 Feb 2022)

Nada, otra pelicula, que no vera nadie, que le vamos a pagar. Se aprovecha de los españoles. Somos muy paletos y este listo lo sabe.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (14 Feb 2022)

No sabía que


yimi dijo:


> Así murió Isaac Asimov.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, no sabía lo de Asimov.
Lo de los lazos rosas creo que es por la nueva película suya que por lo visto tiene esa estética:


----------



## etsai (14 Feb 2022)

Por tipos como este deseo en lo más profundo que caiga de una vez este decorado impostado y se imponga el salvajismo y la brutalidad, y que sea lo que dios quiera.

A ver como se movía con su vestido de lacitos en pleno Mad Max este mamarracho y otros como el. Yo lo pasaría mal y puede que no sobreviviera mucho tiempo pero joder lo que iba a disfrutar con el espectáculo.


----------



## SrPurpuron (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Insultar, ofender y atacar la libertad del otro no es tener libertad, es ser un nazi hijo de puta. Es curioso que prediquéis la libertad de llevar o no llevar mascarilla, vacunarse o no, etc y cuando alguien ejerce su libertad para vestir como le dé la gana saltéis como energúmenos. Con una salvedad, su libertad no supone contagio de nada. Aquí se ve claro lo que sois: basura nazi.



No debería importarle unos comentarios hechos detrás del anonimato en redes sociales, a no ser que le estén acosando o sienta que lo están acosando, en ese sentido si debería denunciarlo. Pero no parece ser el caso a tenor de sus declaraciones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hablar porque tiene uno boca es lo que tiene, que a veces patinas.
> 
> El tweet en cuestión tildaba a Casanova (serofobia imaginaria aparte) de HDP (sic.). cínico y vividor, y le exhortaba a devolver el dinero (público) que había palmado con su película.
> 
> ...



Tiene usted un estilo facha muy rococó, facha pero florido. No, es un ataque a su aspecto de manual. Sobre las subvenciones, ¿tienen estas alguna cláusula de devolución sino recaudan lo suficiente? Si la respuesta es no, nada hay que reprocharle al que la recibe. Punto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Si vas a llamar a alguien iletrado, asegurate de saber de lo que hablas, porque sino quedas como RETRASADO.
> No me puedes denunciar por insultarte porque no es delito, en el mejor de los casos podras demandarme.
> 
> Y si me vas a venir a decir que si es delito repasa el*artículo 173.2 del Código Penal,* y revisa que al no tener ninguna relacion conmigo y tu no estar en ningun centro de custodia NO ES DELITO.



Pues demandado hijos, pero en cualquier caso no es un ejercicio libre sino sancionable. Asi que chiiiiiisssst.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Si vas a llamar a alguien iletrado, asegurate de saber de lo que hablas, porque sino quedas como RETRASADO.
> No me puedes denunciar por insultarte porque no es delito, en el mejor de los casos podras demandarme.
> 
> Y si me vas a venir a decir que si es delito repasa el*artículo 173.2 del Código Penal,* y revisa que al no tener ninguna relacion conmigo y tu no estar en ningun centro de custodia NO ES DELITO.



Vaya va a resultar que sí eres iletrado después de todo:

"Los *insultos* en derecho son conocidos como injurias, y como tales, son un *delito* penal. ... Los *insultos* atentan contra la dignidad de la persona, afectan a su honor y a su imagen, pudiendo *ser* difamaciones e incluso calumnias."









Que insultos son denunciables - JR Abogados


Los insultos en derecho son conocidos como injurias, y como tales, son un delito penal.¿Qué es insultar? Aquello que hiere a la persona, que se rechaza




jrabogados.es




.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Atacar la libertad? Nazis? Me cago en...
> 
> En este país, secuestraron a toda la ciudadanía durante meses, nos limitaron la capacidad de movimiento, nos han prohibido RESPIRAR adecuadamente durante dos años, incluso solos por el monte. Durante estos dos años, nos han despojado de varios derechos fundamentales. A una buena parte de la ciudadanía, nos han insultado, amenazado e intentado extorsionar por una decisión médica personal, nos han mentido desde el gobierno y los medios de comunicación. Han aplicado la censura informativa más tremenda que se ha conocido jamás.
> 
> ...



Cómeme el rabo facha rabioso, ladra ladra


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Ojoplático dijo:


> No estamos en el cuento del traje invisible del Emperador. El mal gusto, lo ridículo y la ordinariez son objeto de la crítica, al igual que todo lo contrario.



Una cosa es criticar y otra el insulto repugnante, la difamación y la injuria.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No debería importarle unos comentarios hechos detrás del anonimato en redes sociales, a no ser que le estén acosando o sienta que lo están acosando, en ese sentido si debería denunciarlo. Pero no parece ser el caso a tenor de sus declaraciones.



Eso o que te jodan mucho las injusticias y los fantasmones fachas cebándose siempre con los mismos y de manera cobarde.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (14 Feb 2022)

Pero este tío es seropositivo?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Pero este tío es seropositivo?



Y qué más da


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y qué más da



Hombre, es que igual no quiso poner serofobo sino xenofogo. Que viene a ser poder encender un fuego con la mente.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cómeme el rabo facha rabioso, ladra ladra



bota, bota y en tu culo explota.

este es el nivel de los que reclaman libertad para hacer subnormalidades mientras te despojan de tus derechos fundamentales.

nos meremos mucha mierda, por votontos y cobardes, pero no tanta joder.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Hombre, es que igual no quiso poner serofobo sino xenofogo. Que viene a ser poder encender un fuego con la mente.



Lo llamaron sidoso, desconozco si es seropositivo, pero lo que sí es cierto es que el ataque es serófobo. Palabra que yo desconocía pero que es lógica respecto al tarado que insulta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> bota, bota y en tu culo explota.
> 
> este es el nivel de los que reclaman libertad para hacer subnormalidades mientras te despojan de tus derechos fundamentales.
> 
> nos meremos mucha mierda, por votontos y cobardes, pero no tanta joder.



Vuestro nivel es pedir libertad y derechos fundamentales menos para: inmigrantes, gays, lesbianas, trans, izquierdas, republicanos, independentistas, etc. Es decir libertad sólo y únicamente para vuestra ideología, es decir, dictadura. Ese es vuestro nivel, y da miedo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (14 Feb 2022)

menuda maricona. no puede comer pollas y callarse tiene que dar el cante.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Lo llamaron sidoso, desconozco si es seropositivo, pero lo que sí es cierto es que el ataque es serófobo. Palabra que yo desconocía pero que es lógica respecto al tarado que insulta.



Entonces debo decir que me alegro de que el trastornado este no pueda encender fuego con la mente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> menuda maricona. no puede comer pollas y callarse tiene que dar el cante.



Y eso te jode porque tú no te atreves a ser TÚ MISMA, ¿verdad?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Entonces debo decir que me alegro de que el trastornado este no pueda encender fuego con la mente.







__





Serofobia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Feb 2022)

¿Que odian a los seropositivos (sidosos)?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Que odian a los seropositivos (sidosos)?







__





Serofobia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## fayser (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Insultar, ofender y atacar la libertad del otro no es tener libertad, es ser un nazi hijo de puta. Es curioso que prediquéis la libertad de llevar o no llevar mascarilla, vacunarse o no, etc y cuando alguien ejerce su libertad para vestir como le dé la gana saltéis como energúmenos. Con una salvedad, su libertad no supone contagio de nada. Aquí se ve claro lo que sois: basura nazi.



¿Saltar como un energúmeno es decir que va hecho un mamarracho?

Yo pensaba que eso salta a la vista.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño... pues lo decía de broma.

Increíble cómo ha cambiado el discurso: el sida en los ochenta y noventa era como el Covid ahora. Seguramente en el futuro tener Covid sea guay, inclusivo, feminista y súper chuli.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Lo llamaron sidoso, desconozco si es seropositivo, pero lo que sí es cierto es que el ataque es serófobo. Palabra que yo desconocía pero que es lógica respecto al tarado que insulta.




Parece que te molesta mucho que a alguien le insulten por tener sida. Sin embargo no te molesta ni te ha molestado nada cuando han insultado, discriminado, vilipendiado y calumniado (lo siguen haciendo) a los no vacunados. Parece que los novacunófobos no te molestan.


----------



## CANCERVERO (14 Feb 2022)

¿Y con toda esta fauna, qué coños podemos hacer con ellos cuando Gandalucia se conviera en Califato?
¿Se iran a vivir a la region catalana?... A la region Vascuence?.... a Marruecos.... A la mierda?.... Yo no pienso acoger a ninguno y NO estarán en mi casa.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y eso te jode porque tú no te atreves a ser TÚ MISMA, ¿verdad?



me jode porque dan asco, y si se come una polla en su casa sin que nadie lo vea o lo sepa no me entero y no me da asco.


----------



## Sciascia (14 Feb 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Esto se nos va de las manos.No me extraña que los moros vayan a saco.
> 
> Viendo el percal,pensarán que en 10 años se hacen con España.
> 
> Virgen Santísima que pintas.



Algo así sale en Braveheart, cuando el rey de Inglaterra dice que si manda su hijo a negociar con Wallace este se animará a conquistar toda el reino... La historia se repite siempre, como tragedia primero y luego como farsa, me parece una cita de Marx que aquí viene al pelo.


----------



## GeneralTaylor (14 Feb 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Esta claro que el luisma y el barajas estaban tan ocupados con las drogas que no se fijaban en lo que tenian al lado



Una pena en lo que se ha convertido este chaval, y no lo digo por que sea gay. Tenía gracia en Aida, me parecía buen actor, pero se la ido la pinza seriamente. Demasiada farlopa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tiene usted un estilo facha muy rococó, facha pero florido. No, es un ataque a su aspecto de manual. Sobre las subvenciones, ¿tienen estas algunabonm cláusula de devolución sino recaudan lo suficiente? Si la respuesta es no, nada hay que reprocharle al que la recibe. Punto.



¿Dónde menta el tan censurado tweet el aspecto (bombástico, pero para nada fuera de la extravagancia a la que nos tiene acostumbrado el artisteo ávido de atención) de Casanova?

Habla de la jeta que gasta, y del dinero público desperdiciado en una creación que a nadie interesa. De su cabello fucsia, el generoso lazo, el vestido de noche, ni una iota.


----------



## SineOsc (14 Feb 2022)

Hay que hacer un meme de esos que diga: "di a toda España que tienes sida sin decir que tienes sida"...


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (14 Feb 2022)

Mejor que llame a Batman.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vuestro nivel es pedir libertad y derechos fundamentales menos para: inmigrantes, gays, lesbianas, trans, izquierdas, republicanos, independentistas, etc. Es decir libertad sólo y únicamente para vuestra ideología, es decir, dictadura. Ese es vuestro nivel, y da miedo.



Qué ideología, tontoloscojones? yo no pertenezco a ningún partido ni me considero de derechas ni de izquierdas. Sólo digo lo que veo. Izquierdas=insultadores de lo más soez y bajuno con la piel hiperfina. Es un hecho.

Se cagan constantemente en la policía y en las FSE en general, les consideran poco menos que basura, pero como alguien les rompa una uña... tardan cero coma en llorar y pedir que acudan. Que alguien haga algo por Dios, que a una mamarracha le han llamado mamarracha. Qué injusticia ¡¡¡¡ Esto no se puede consentir. Que hayan crecido exponencialmente las violaciones en grupo por inmigrantes, la violencia callejera o la pobreza es pecata minuta comparado con eso.

Por qué me iba a dar miedo la extrema derecha e incluso a una dictadura? Me iban a prohibir caminar por el campo o la playa? Me iban a someter a arresto domiciliario por no hacer nada? Me iban a obligar a someterme a experimentos médicos? Sigo?

Pero mira, no pierdo más el tiempo con retrasados. No es que vayáis a destruir el país. Lo habéis conseguido ya, enhorabuena. Esto no hay quien lo levante. Ya no hace falta poner la tele o salir a la calle, basta con mirar por la ventana para ver la basura en que habéis convertido todo. Da miedo salir a la calle. Y te lo dice una mujer que en los peligrosísimos 80 volvía sola y a veces borracha a las tantas de la madrugada.


----------



## kabeljau (14 Feb 2022)

Pues, si va por la calle tal cual recoge los gargajos, las colillas, las mierdas de perro, ......


----------



## entelequia (14 Feb 2022)

Ja me maten


----------



## GatoAzul (14 Feb 2022)

La de cosas que hace la gente para llamar la atención.


----------



## noseyo (14 Feb 2022)

Trucha


----------



## ussser (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Dame dinero.


----------



## Vanatico (14 Feb 2022)

Vaya,vaya...llama a la Policia "asquerosa" e "hijos de puta" y luego les pide ayuda.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (14 Feb 2022)

Que se ponga a currar de una puta vez y se deje de mariconadas de clasista huevon! Los del cine salvo los tecnicos el resto son unos putos vagos de mierda que se creen mejores por cobrar pastizales del erario publico sin apenas esfuerzo y todo a base de mamadas. Ya me gustaria ver al bujarron este currando de camarero o de reponedor en un super. Se le iba a quitar la tonteria a hostias.


----------



## Vctrlnz (14 Feb 2022)

Más rabo que el diablo.


----------



## Salchichonio (14 Feb 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 943188



Correcto.

Es una burda provocación para que montones de personas se metan con el, y se haga abanderado contra el odio lgtbi.

A los monstruos no mirar. Ni caso.

Lo peor que le puede pasar a ese tipo de personas es la indiferencia.


----------



## zirick (14 Feb 2022)

Soy tontofobo


----------



## Orgelmeister (14 Feb 2022)

Soy rarito. Hacedme casito.

Hay gente que no me sigue el jueguito. Odiíto. Delitito de odiíto.


----------



## Tanchus (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Hombre, los unos son unos payasos de circo, pero me río yo del glamour de Grace Kelly, que se comía las pollas de cuatro en cuatro y cuando se emborrachaba (lo cual por lo visto sucedía con bastante asiduidad) hablaba de una manera que hacía sonrojarse hasta a un estibador de Odessa


----------



## -carrancas (14 Feb 2022)

es la policia? 
quiero denunciar un delito. 
me han llamado mariquita.


----------



## Orgelmeister (14 Feb 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> es la policia?
> quiero denunciar un delito.
> me han llamado mariquita.



No me diga? Fue usted el que escribió esto?


El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Mejor que llame a Batman.



Si, pero...

Si si, no se preocupe, vamos para allá inmediatamente, nos ponemos los chalecos antibalas y nos subimos a los helicopteros en un pispas. Esté tranquilo.


----------



## LordEntrophy (14 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hablar porque tiene uno boca es lo que tiene, que a veces patinas.
> 
> El tweet en cuestión tildaba a Casanova (serofobia imaginaria aparte) de HDP (sic.). cínico y vividor, y le exhortaba a devolver el dinero (público) que había palmado con su película.
> 
> ...



En realidad, lo que aquí necesitan es un Spanish Cinema Matters, porque lo que hay cada vez más es indiferencia cuando no desprecio a la mayor parte del sector y los bodrios infumables que perpetran -esa es la palabra justa- con nuestro dinero duramente ganado y pagado en dolorosos impuestos para subvencionar a semejante tropa.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Feb 2022)

Al mamarracho este hay que tratarlo de él o de ella?


----------



## Orgelmeister (14 Feb 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Al mamarracho este hay que tratarlo de él o de ella?



Lo mejor sería no tratarle, que es lo que le pone enfadadito. Y uno se ahorra arrugas entre la nariz y el labio superior.


----------



## Genomito (14 Feb 2022)

Lo que se inventa el personal para no trabajar.


----------



## LordEntrophy (14 Feb 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Por tipos como este deseo en lo más profundo que caiga de una vez este decorado impostado y se imponga el salvajismo y la brutalidad, y que sea lo que dios quiera.
> 
> A ver como se movía con su vestido de lacitos en pleno Mad Max este mamarracho y otros como el. Yo lo pasaría mal y puede que no sobreviviera mucho tiempo pero joder lo que iba a disfrutar con el espectáculo.



Todavía prosperaría como grotesca mascota portavoz de Lord Hummungus, no se fíe, esa gente sabe arrimarse al poder y al sol que más calienta.


----------



## explorador (14 Feb 2022)

Un irrelevante vulgar intentando darse a conocer, escoria social


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (14 Feb 2022)

Que haga lo que quiera pero no con el dinero que me roban todos lo meses, vago farlopero hijo de puta


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Feb 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Osea... este mamarracho quiere que paguemos sus peliculas progres QUE NO VE NADIE y NO GENERAN BENEFICIO, para que él tenga "trabajo".
Pues mira no, chato... si yo tuviera cuota de poder suficiente, 0 SUBVENCIONES. Y como en Holliwood....
Si no encuentras financiación privada para tus peliculas, TE JODES, y si despues de financiartela el SALDO es NEGATIVO... te jodes y pagas la diferencia que adeudes.

No te jode... REMAR para que esta cuadrilla de ladrones y sinvergüenzas vivan como reyes


----------



## Fondomarino (14 Feb 2022)

Por favor, que alguien me ilustre. Qué significa "serófobo"?

Me pierdo con los palabros del neolenguaje progre.


----------



## Irene Adler (15 Feb 2022)

Parece que han tuneado su entrada de la wikipedia 








Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Burbunauta (15 Feb 2022)

No te acostarás sin saber una fobia más.


----------



## pepinox (15 Feb 2022)

Gran persona, mejor actor.


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

Buscando como loco un papel en la próxima de Almorránar


----------



## jaimitoabogado (15 Feb 2022)

Voy a ir y le voy a cagar en el celpudo


----------



## Volkova (15 Feb 2022)

Ya os dije que lo que mas le jode es que lo ignoreis o crítiqueis su parte parasita. Id por ahi y le destruireis como buena narcisa inmoral que es.


----------



## Davide1976 (15 Feb 2022)

Esos ponen huevos o se reproducen como las larvas ?


----------



## lacuentaatras (15 Feb 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Entonces debo decir que me alegro de que el trastornado este no pueda encender fuego con la mente.



a ver....vosotros estigmatizais a los que no se quieren vacunar estando sanos, pero criticas a los que estigmatizan a los que estando gravemente enfermos y contagiosos, .....

en fin...esto es el fascismo...

La Izquierda saliendo a rodear congresos cuando pierden elecciones...

Pactais con un misero 2% de la población que durante 10 de democracia mataba por la espalda, pero pedis que se prohiba la opción del 20% de la población por ser católica y tradicional...esto si que da miedo

Y no, vox no pretende anular los derechos de las minorias....

Somos mucho los que estamos hasta los cojones que nos arrebaten "derechos fundamentales" para contentar a minorias....

Como ellos no pueden ser PADRES...a efectos del registro civil, yo ya no soy PADRE (figura Juridica) Ahora para contentarles, soy el progenitor distinto del progenitor gestante: TOCAME LOS HUEVOS....

Ahora, en lugar de SERES, somo proveedores de esparmatocitos por subnormalidad de las MINORIAS.

Engañan a las futuras generaciones con chorradas de genero y que este es patriarcal....SUBNORMALIDADES de las minorias que quitan derechos a LAS MAYORIAS

Vox, no tiene nada contra la inmigración LEGAL, sois vosotros los que promocionais que vengan las peores basiras humana dedl 3er mundo, para espanto de niñas y abuelos.....ESO SI QUE DA MIEDO.

SUBNORMAL 

como mangina duda que lo llegues a entender en tu miserable vida


----------



## al loro (15 Feb 2022)

Ser o no ser..


----------



## al loro (15 Feb 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> A mí me da igual lo que haga con su vida, mientras él no intente imponerme sus ideas a mí.
> 
> Hay otros colectivos que sí buscan imponer sus ideas al resto por la vía de la fuerza y la violencia, esos sí que me preocupan de verdad y no lo que haga el Eduardo éste.



No te las impone, pero te las influencia y crea tendencias.
Aquellas modas tontas en que todos los jóvenes caen atrapados.
Confunden la libertad con ser manipuladores


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)

A llorar a la llorería, tus lagrimas mi nutrición, me rio de ti, payaso!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Feb 2022)

¿ Por qué nos parece ridícula y ofensiva su indumentaria ?

Pues porque ridiculiza y ofende a los hombres y a las mujeres.

Es como si alguien lleva el hijab musulmán para pintar la mona


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Feb 2022)

Progres demandando dinero publico via regañinas y supuesta superioridad moral. Al menos los gitanos cuando te roban salen por piernas. Estos te roban y encima te calientan la oreja.


----------



## SrPurpuron (15 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eso o que te jodan mucho las injusticias y los fantasmones fachas cebándose siempre con los mismos y de manera cobarde.



Las redes es lo que tienen y la fama en España se lleva muy mal porque la gente no perdona. Idealizan tanto al famoso que luego no les perdonan que tengan cosas de humano. Ellos también entran al juego creyendoselo.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (15 Feb 2022)

"¡¡Hacedme casito!!"


----------



## pepeleches (15 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En el contexto CLARO de ataque a la actividad profesional de Casanova, el uso del epíteto "sidoso" es una mera herramienta de agresión, como si le hubiera llamado bizco, o patizambo. Toda la vaina del "discurso de odio" es inventada.



Exacto

Pero es que precisamente una crítica (que es perfectamente libre...) se convierte en lloriqueo y victimización precisamente por pasarse de la raya. El insulto por el insulto no aporta nada. 

Si a este hombre se le critica por las pintas que lleva (crítica, no insulto...) y se le insta a que devuelva las subvenciones por su película horrible, se lo tendrá que comer con patatas. 

Si se pasa esa raya, surge la victimización y el discurso del odio y demás. Y ojo, con cierta razón; digamos que es infantil ser un personaje público, ponerte con esas pintas y, sabiendo como son las redes, no esperar que haya 'movimiento'. 

Pero cuánto se equivocan los que en vez de crítica hacen insulto, porque les dan gasolina para no fijarse en la parte crítica. Y la hay; como diría un argentino, ir así es ser un 'desubicado'. Y con lo de la peli y el fracaso total de taquilla, más razón que un santo


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Los progres estos no hacen más que acuñar nuevos términos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Exacto
> 
> Pero es que precisamente una crítica (que es perfectamente libre...) se convierte en lloriqueo y victimización precisamente por pasarse de la raya. El insulto por el insulto no aporta nada.
> 
> ...



Meh

El insulto es parte de nuestra cultura, de nuestra idiosincrasia (cfr. Quevedo y Góngora a la greña). Y el arte de insultar reside en tocar donde molesta.

Es el mal francés (no la sífilis, que también, digo el otro. el neomarxismo posmoderno) el que insiste en que todo es opresión y marginalización en base a grupos identitarios, que el odio a Casanova es por su orientación sexual o por vestir como un bufón encocao, o por ser portador de enfermedad.

Que si usas un epíteto despectivo se debe a tu odio generalizado hacia el colectivo, y no al odio particular al individuo.

Creo que va siendo hora de negar la mayor: NO, si te llamo maricón de mierda no es porque tenga problema alguno con la homosexualidad. Es porque tengo, muy concretamente, un problema CONTIGO, y te atizo con lo que tengo más a mano.

Como tampoco es machista mandar a una árbitro (árbitra? que les den) a fregar, o llamarla guarra. Como no es por odio sarraceno a los hijos ilegítimos que llamarías a un árbitro bastardo, o hijo de puta, cuando se come un penalti con patatas. Porque la intención del insulto es PRECISAMENTE insultar, y la herramienta utilizada es totalmente accesoria e intercambiable, si bien para ser efectiva debe ser personalizada.

Casanova simple y llanamente es un creador mediocre que para nada merece los fondos públicos que dilapida, un bufón de tres al cuarto que no se ha comido un colín desde que dejó de vivir al abrigo del talento de sus mayores y la risa fácil que tanto gusta en España, un ser triste y necesitado permanentemente de una atención que no merece.

Sobradamente ganado a título personal el odio que le profesan los que están hartos de que viva a su costa, que no pretenda manchar el nombre y el honor de los fortuitos miembros de colectivos a los que pertenece, ni pretenda hacernos creer que ese odio, que es suyo en exclusiva, en realidad se debe a esos otros que son como él en lo accesorio y (por suerte para ellos) totalmente distintos en lo fundamental.


----------



## Culozilla (15 Feb 2022)

18 páginas para el mensaje de un payaso. Pues tan indiferente no os será.


----------



## birdland (15 Feb 2022)

Este engendro defectuoso insulta a media españa … y ahora se hace el digno ???????

que mano de hostias tiene el hijoputa


----------



## Shy (15 Feb 2022)

Ese tonto es muy cansino, siempre lo mismo, se comporta como un imbécil y cuando se le critica la conducta usa el multipass de la homofobia.

Es de los que busca que le hagan casito aunque sea para cagarse en su puta madre.

No le echo más de 9 años mentales.


----------



## Eric Finch (15 Feb 2022)

Eduardo Casanova tiene aspecto de tarado severo.

Que se lo haga _bakunar_.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (15 Feb 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Eduardo Casanova tiene aspecto de tarado severo.




Dice que nos va a morder. Mira:












Greta Majareta ya tiene su versión LGTBI+ .


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Quienes tendrian que ponerle una demanda a ese mariconazo de mierda son los homosexuales, por pretender ese imbecil relacionar los gustos sexuales de cada uno con el disfrazarse de una puta tortada de fresa, ridiculizando la imagen de estos hasta el puto esperpento


----------



## Romu (15 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Eduardo quién te ha engañado y te ha dicho que estás divino?

Echa la bronca a tus estilistas y a tus falsos amigos que no te han conseguido ni un Chanel y no a los que visionamos un outfit feo de cojones.


----------

